# Old towns of Germany: Steinheim am Main (Hanau)



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

After some time, I'll present you another small old town from Germany. This one is even smaller than the ones I already presented (see my signature), but still worth to show. 

Steinheim has ca. 13,000 inhabitants and is located at the Main river. Nowadays it's a district of the city of Hanau (88,000 inhabitants), 20km east of Frankfurt am Main in Hesse.

Here are the pictures:

So let's begin with some random houses and street scenes. If you wonder why there is like nobody on the street: It was a sunday last autumn, and Sundays in Germany are always dead outside summer 

01









02 









03









04









05 









06









07









08









09 









10 - not my taste 









11 









12









13









14









15









16









17









18









19 - town hall









20 - only a small part of the old city wall is left









21









22









23 - this tower used to be a defence tower, but is now used as a church tower









24









25









26









27









28









29









30 - at the riverside









31 - around castle Steinheim









32









33









34









35









Enjoy


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks for posting :O)


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Never been to this town. Looks very nice. These defence towers are great. 
Frankfurt metro area really has some hidden gems.


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

It's always a pleasure to see pictures of small german cities... Most of them are absolutely lovely and cozy, everything looks so well-kept...

That's the first time I hear about Steinheim and I liked it a lot... Btw, the pics are great, thanks for sharing!


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

a beautiful quiet small town...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome and beautiful those towns/cities are :cheers:


----------

